# Outdoor Kitchen



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Getting ready to start my outdoor kitchen. I was hoping for some help with ideas and maybe even some pictures of some 2cool outdoor kitchens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I built this last year, ask any questions you have.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, looks nice. Congrats!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks awesome! I was already thinking the metal stud route. That just made up my mind! Where did you find your grill and access doors and what do they provide access to?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> That looks awesome! I was already thinking the metal stud route. That just made up my mind! Where did you find your grill and access doors and what do they provide access to?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 Dual fuel Brinkman from Home Depot and Brinkman doors.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinkman...Copper-810-4580-SB/203522567?N=5yc1vZc5t5Z39n

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinkman...-814-6806-SB/202543054?keyword=brinkman+doors

There is storage under the grill and far end, the one in the middle is where I put the water heater and all my connections.

It has 3 outlets so you can run a rotisserie at the grill and what ever appliance wise you chose. Blender ETC.

I put it on pvc boards so the studs are not sitting directly on the slab. I would not use the stone I used again as it ships from California and half of it always arrived broken.

I'm on the northwest side of Houston if you would like to look at it.

Steel studs, backer board, pan head screws a couple channel lock wide jaw vise grips and tin snips and you can build the frame anyway you wish.

I picked up the granite off Hempstead Hwy, they are premade and a lot cheaper than custom. http://www.qtgranite.com/

John


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks! I may take you up on the looking at it offer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is something I built a few years back:


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Jtburf, did you buy the grill on the stand and just remove the stand? Or did you buy the drop in unit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

*Completed mine this yr.*

RCS grill and Big Green Egg. Granite was $425 and brick was left over from the build plus fire pit not pictured.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Crow what all do u have there?


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

HuntNFishNick said:


> Crow what all do u have there?


Built-in Charcoal Grill, Fireplace, Wood Burning Oven and a Smoker.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking kitchens guys! Getting some great ideas. Keep em coming.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

sotxks said:


> Jtburf, did you buy the grill on the stand and just remove the stand? Or did you buy the drop in unit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I purchased one on the stand had them deliver it unassembled and u just disposed of the stand.

I made 2 mounting brackets out of angle iron and flat bar to hold the grill up.

The cost of a stainless drop in was out of what I am willing to pay and Brinkman has lifetime burner warranty if you save the receipt.

John


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! 

I was wondering if that was possible! Now I know! 

Yes, I have been looking for a grill and yes, the drop ins are so much more expensive. Looks like I just found a remedy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

jtburf said:


> I built this last year, ask any questions you have.


Why did you choose metal studs versus traditional 2x4 given it is not exposed to water? I'd think wood stud is much easier to work with and probably less expensive.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Why did you choose metal studs versus traditional 2x4 given it is not exposed to water? I'd think wood stud is much easier to work with and probably less expensive.


Exposed to water or not, studs will expand and contract in high and low humidity extremes.

Metal Studs or frames are the way to go. That or 100% Masonry.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

mas360 said:


> Why did you choose metal studs versus traditional 2x4 given it is not exposed to water? I'd think wood stud is much easier to work with and probably less expensive.


Far easier and much lighter working with metal studs that 2x4's that warp ,twist, crack and do not hold fasteners.

John


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Our outdoor kichen


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Treble J said:


> Our outdoor kichen


Oh that's a great looking setup you have.

John


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought a big grill that came unassembled and just mounted into the granite top and stone front. Saved about $1200. Since you're building from scratch you can mount drawers and doors off it also. I have a 250 gallon propane that feeds the rest of the house and I ran a line to it and a blast burner. Never run out of gas. I put garbage disposal in sink also. Big single deep (so I can wash big boiling pots) stainless steel with a gooseneck faucet with sprayer. I would sure get a grill that has sear burner(s) also. I just use big dorm size fridge for $200 as opposed "special" outdoor fridge for $1500 that I mounted into the stone. Throw it away and get another if it fails, three years and running so far. I bought the whole sheets 3 cm granite from importer and had a granite guy mount it make my cut outs and round the edges. I used half bull nose because it's supposed to make water drip off instead of run back into stone. Save the cut outs and have granite guy put edge on them for setting on tables. I built one end of granite into a 4 topper table. You can only hang granite 10-12" without support so we built Basically a single leg table out of angle iron and sheet metal so we could stretch it out about 3'x3'. The whole thing is 42" tall so it's a leaning and stand up eating as well as chairs. Most of my group stands and eats and drinks anyway. If you want I'll take some pictures tomorrow. If I was doing it again I'd probably try to work in multiple heights. And maybe an electric oven. I use my outdoor kitchen 5x more than indoor.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Holy ****. Crow that set up is awesome.

Kudos to everyone else. I love the simplicity of the couple on the first page.


----------

